# Notification/Ringtone?



## Phantom (Jun 23, 2012)

So, what's your message/notification tone and your ringtone? Why did you choose them?

When I get a text it's the coin sound from Super Mario Bros. And my actual ringtone is the Metal Gear Solid Alert Phase. The coin was because it draws attention, but not too much so that I don't get in trouble at work. My ringtone is the Alert Phase from MGS because for some reason it always makes me jump when I hear it; never miss a call.


----------



## Zexion (Jun 23, 2012)

*text:* star trek communicator
*call:* dirt road anthem


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 23, 2012)

Notifications: _*buzz buzz*_
Calls: _*buzz buzz*_

Too lazy to take my phone off of vibrate, much less use custom tones.


----------



## Superbird (Jun 23, 2012)

My phone rings to Nyan cat.


----------



## RavenMarkku (Jun 23, 2012)

*Notification:* Literally the audio to this video

*Ringtone:* "vs. Lance/Red" from HGSS


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 23, 2012)

oh oh this is fun

i have custom rings for a bunch of my friends/family because i'm a dorkus

this is my default tone though ehehehe

as for customy ones:

Sunflower [it was her alarm song back home, and the song for her RP character UuU]
HighMoon [ because Colours <> Moony, always.]
Zora [it reminds me of her]
my mother [because I'm a huge sap]
my aunt [she is the happiest lady ever it fits so well haha]
my brother [he's in the navy!]
my father [it's accurate to our relationship haha]

GLORY IN MY DINGUSATUDE


----------



## Music Dragon (Jun 23, 2012)

Message: The alert noise from Metal Gear Solid.
Ringtone: "Hello? Hellooo? Is anyone there? Hey! Hey hey hey! Are you still there? Hi? Hello... friend. Excuse me!"


----------



## Aisling (Jun 23, 2012)

Since it's an old phone it has to use midis that sound really close, but on my previous phone I used mp3 versions of these, as well...

Message: Item Found
Picture Message: Level Up
Voicemail: Oak's Pokedex Evaluation
Ringtone: Pallet Town
and for alarms, Route 1


----------



## Dar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sadly, I cannot get internet on my phone, and my recording system sucks. So I have no good ringtones.


----------



## Eifie (Jun 23, 2012)

The Steel Samurai ringtone. It makes my phone sound about ten years older than it really is.


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 23, 2012)

For notifiactions I don't have anything special, it's just the default one you get with the phone. My phone's annoying in that it only lets you have unique rings for phonecalls, not for texts. And I would just live with that and have a good texting tone, but it's also the notification alert. So if I wanted to have, say, the Zelda 'puzzle solved' chime, then that would play every time any app at all wanted to tell me something, rather than just when I got texts. It's annoying :/
My phone's on vibrate most of the time anyway so meh.

I do find it quite funny when I'm sitting somewhere and out of nowhere I hear someone else's phone make the '!' sound from MGS.


----------



## Aisling (Jun 23, 2012)

Desmond The Moon Bear said:


> Sadly, I cannot get internet on my phone, and my recording system sucks. So I have no good ringtones.


Do you have Verizon? I e-mail my ringtones to myself, whenever I'm sent an audio file via text I can save it as a ringtone. I've never had a data package for online browsing or anything, and I've never had any sort of smartphone, but I can send text messages to e-mail addresses and receive e-mails as text messages if they're sent a certain way.

For that matter, if anyone has Verizon and doesn't know how to send yourself ringtones, just shoot an e-mail with the audio file attached, to your phone number with @vzwpix.com slapped on the end of it. Other services probably have something similar, try sending a picture message to your e-mail address and then send a sound back to whatever sending address shows up in your inbox.


----------



## Dragon (Jun 24, 2012)

Eifie said:


> The Steel Samurai ringtone. It makes my phone sound about ten years older than it really is.


Ha, this used to be mine too :] Now I have Terezi Owns as a ringtone, and don't have a text message tone since I only ever get texts during class.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 24, 2012)

hopeandjoy said:


> Notifications: _*buzz buzz*_
> Calls: _*buzz buzz*_
> 
> Too lazy to take my phone off of vibrate, much less use custom tones.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Jun 24, 2012)

Ringtone: Blind Guardian - Otherland. Uuuh, the only reason for this one is cuz I'm lazy and this one seemed okay

Message/notification, when I get off my ass and update it: The Willhelm scream or possibly the phrase "And now for something completely different"

My wakeup tone is awesome though: Pain - Shut your mouth However, after the intro it sounds quite horrible due to the suckiness of the speakers on my phone and the overall "unclear" sound.

I rarely hear the first ones ._.


----------



## Byrus (Jun 24, 2012)

I just have one of the generic default tones. I'd be too embarrassed to showcase my music taste or have a nerdy one ringing in front of everybody.


----------



## Frostagin (Jun 24, 2012)

My text tone is still the default one, mostly cause I can't find a TARDIS noise or a sonic screwdriver one.
My ring tone is the 'Doitsu Remix' from Youtube just cause Italy saying the same word over and over again will most likely make sure I always pick up my phone.
Always.
:3

Edit: NANABSHUCKLE I RESPECT YOU ON A NEW LEVEL. MONTY PYTHON AS A TEXT TONE? GENIUS.
8D


----------

